# Diesel Generators



## chuasam (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm thinking of powering my monolights outdoors. 
Does anyone have any experiences using Diesel Generators?

Alternative is to get a Marine Battery and attach an inverter.

I've considered the PaulCBuff Vagabond system but Canadians always get screwed by UPS


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2016)

Lots; from 100Kw to 2Mw.  You don't need a lot of capacity for monolights, even big ones.  A quiet, compact gasoline generator with a built-in pure sine-wave inverter such as the Honda EU20001 will be much lighter, quieter and FAR more convenient than even the smallest Perkins or similar unit.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 2, 2016)

I come to this forum to take a break from thinking about diesel generators.....

I don't see why it wouldn't work, but unless you are shooting all day, I think it would be overkill.  

An automotive type battery and an inverter would certainly work.  I don't know that you would necessarily need a marine style battery, although they tend to do better with intermittent use.  

I made myself a power pack with a smaller SLA type battery and a pure-syne-wave inverter.  It powers one B800 (I might be able to power a couple lights if used on lower power).  

I think it weighs about 9 lbs....which, IIRC, is about half of the old Vagabond 1....but it's still heavy to haul around.  

I think the best solutions are either to go big or go small.  Use a car battery and maybe put it on a cart so you can wheel it around, or go with the new Li-Ion Vagabond because it's nice and light.  

And yes, it's not ideal to order from the US into Canada.  The Exchange rate isn't great and shipping can often be a killer.  What I've found to be the most favorable option is to either get it shipped USPS (postal service) or UPS Expedited.  Never ship UPS or Fed-Ex ground....that is where you are likely to get hit with surprise 'brokerage' charges.  With air-mail options, the brokerage is included.  It costs a bit more, but there are fewer surprises and you get the stuff much quicker.  

One of the times I ordered from Alien Bee, I had my stuff in-hand, up here in Edmonton, within 24 hours.


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2016)

Big Mike said:


> I come to this forum to take a break from thinking about diesel generators.....


Interesting!  My son once worked for Cummins Power Generation.  That is all.


----------



## Designer (Jun 2, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Does anyone have any experiences using Diesel Generators?


Not me personally, but I should remind you that they produce noise.  You might consider it unimportant, but I would imagine that the constant drone of an engine would eventually make everybody irritated.  Some of the smaller gasoline-powered units are much quieter, and if you hide one behind your car, you might not hear it.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Lots; from 100Kw to 2Mw.  You don't need a lot of capacity for monolights, even big ones.  A quiet, compact gasoline generator with a built-in pure sine-wave inverter such as the Honda EU20001 will be much lighter, quieter and FAR more convenient than even the smallest Perkins or similar unit.


Thanks John.  
How does that Honda compare to http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/hyundai...213_1829&amp;gclid=CJfGqevFic0CFZRlfgod6vIGMQ

Specs seem very close. This is half the price. 
I know nothing about jennies. 
As for noise, I can use a longer extension cord.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2016)

The specs look very close indeed, but I would go for the Honda every time.  The Hyundai might be an okay unit, but the Honda is GOOD!  One of the problems with modern small gasoline engines is the type of carburettor they use (diaphragm) which are very susceptible to clogging and gumming, and in cheaper engines are made with materials which harden over time and fail.  A good quality unit like the Honda will be much more durable.

As an aside, if you do get a gasoline unit, you should run it up to operating temperature at least one a month, and ensure that the fuel always has a shot of fuel stabilizer (Sta-bil) as well as carb/fuel injector cleaner in it.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> The specs look very close indeed, but I would go for the Honda every time.  The Hyundai might be an okay unit, but the Honda is GOOD!  One of the problems with modern small gasoline engines is the type of carburettor they use (diaphragm) which are very susceptible to clogging and gumming, and in cheaper engines are made with materials which harden over time and fail.  A good quality unit like the Honda will be much more durable.
> 
> As an aside, if you do get a gasoline unit, you should run it up to operating temperature at least one a month, and ensure that the fuel always has a shot of fuel stabilizer (Sta-bil) as well as carb/fuel injector cleaner in it.


*lol* thanks
How did you know so much about generators?
The Hyundai is a lot more budget friendly for a pet project that I might use once a month. I don't mind spending more on items that I use all the time. 

If I take paying projects that require this portable power I would reconsider but for now it is just playing with lights. 

Honda is like the RollsRoyce of small power generators. Hyundai is like well... Hyundai. 
I could get the Hyundai and my dream Mola Setti for a little over the price of a Honda. Whilst I do advocate ponying up and getting better items but have you ever seen a Mola Setti? Drool factor 11/10


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm a pretty serious shade-tree mechanic in my spare time.  The Hyundai will probably do the job (assuming it's actually made by Hyundai, and not People's Generator Works #4 (Shanghai) licensing the name!), It will be even more critical to make sure you run it up at LEAST once/month.

That Mola gear looks pretty sweet; never used it, but I wouldn't mind.  If you get one, I may just jump on the boat and come over for a test drive!


----------



## chuasam (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok, maybe I'm weaksauce or this is completely new to me but 32kg is lightweight??!!
HY2000si Generator | Hyundai Power Equipment
Seems to be getting good reviews though.

Ok the Honda is much better.. 20kg and 59 vs 64db

Holy smokes! there's even a website for fans.

Ooh this is nice but more than I wanna spend. Yamaha EF2000IS


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 2, 2016)

I saw the title and I could only think of the big flatbed trailer diesel generators like this






I was wondering what in the world are you powering ?

I have a gas generator.  Loud.
I recommend what Tirediron mentions and get one of those Honda quiet generators as they are pretty quiet.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 2, 2016)

Big Mike said:


> I come to this forum to take a break from thinking about diesel generators.....



Have you tried thinking about baseball instead?


----------



## chuasam (Jun 2, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I saw the title and I could only think of the big flatbed trailer diesel generators like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I like the Yamaha generator better.
But my budget says: Hyundai.
*LOL* we're not talking about cars or bikes.
Maybe I'll look for a used one on Craig's List.
If I keep spending money on stuff, I'll never be able to afford the watch I want.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 3, 2016)

Designer said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > I come to this forum to take a break from thinking about diesel generators.....
> ...


They are our direct competitor in much of our market segment.  Although we don't manufacture our engines, we are a dealer for Kubota, John Deere, Kohler, Mitsubishi etc.  About half of our sales staff used to work for Cummins.


----------



## Designer (Jun 3, 2016)

Big Mike said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Big Mike said:
> ...


He now works for Honeywell. Still travels quite a bit.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 3, 2016)

Surely a Vagabond or other battery unit is cheaper, more portable and easier to use, even wth the import tariffs?


----------



## chuasam (Jun 3, 2016)

Vagabond Extreme is $$530.46 USD (including shipping)  You save $100 if you choose the regular shipping but UPS will nail ya on the clearance fees. That makes it 685.87 CAD plus taxes.
I guess the difference isn't THAT much if I'm looking at absolutely amounts but I hate UPS with a burning passion.

Has anyone had success sticking a sinewave Power Inverter on a Deep Cycle Marine Battery?
What are the advantages of a Lead-Acid vs a Lithium battery?
Of course the Lithium is much less heavy.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 3, 2016)

Deep-cycle battery & inverter is a good way to go; the only downside is that it's a bit klunky. I have a couple of Innovatronix battery inverter systems.  These things are REALLY well built.  Mine are at least 10 years old, still have the original batteries (They're user-replaceable) and still provide several hundred full-power pops each for my biggest portable power supply (800 w/s).


----------



## chuasam (Jun 3, 2016)

OK I tried to Google and got lost and confused. Can I use the same power inverter to charge the battery from a household main?  Also, I'm told it should be done in well ventilated areas

Also, if I get an inverter, charger, marine batteries and all the associated paraphernalia to maintain the battery, wouldn't I end up spending even more than the generator?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 3, 2016)

Inverter:  $320; Battery: $215; Charger: $88 = $623 + tax, and a way to tote it around.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not sure if one of these will work, but I use an invertor on it all the time, but not with strobes.
18777


----------



## chuasam (Jun 4, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Inverter:  $320; Battery: $215; Charger: $88 = $623 + tax, and a way to tote it around.


Bloody hell! I'm just going to get a inverter gas jenny.
Though the Vagabond is starting to look like a reasonably priced alternative.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 4, 2016)

I got myself a Honda EU2000 recently for photo shoots.  I love that thing.  The hair stylist can now use their curling irons on my models in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## chuasam (Jun 4, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> I got myself a Honda EU2000 recently for photo shoots.  I love that thing.  The hair stylist can now use their curling irons on my models in the middle of nowhere!


Ok I'm sold. I'll probably get the Hyundai. The Yamaha looks lovely but I'm not about to spend a grand on a pet experiment unless I see a demand in needing to use my monolights outdoors. 

Ohhhhh I really want that Yamaha


----------

